# Moving bathroom



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

I plan on moving my bathroom from one side of my house to the other side. I do have a couple questions.

- 3" abs running at a 1/4 inch per foot drop(in crawl space) from new toilet,sink,shower to existing stack (estimated distance will be approx. 35 feet). Is this possible ?

- if this is possible I have a 3inch vent at the stack end now I would leave that there and have all fixtures in new bathroom tied into a 2" that I have fed up through the roof.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait for it..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

In the situation your referring to, you really could only move it to the back side.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

All you need is a 1 inch vent running through the roof for that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A toilet can be fed with 2 inch pipe also

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> A toilet can be fed with 2 inch pipe also
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


With help from ex-lax I have eased customers bills by running 1 1/2" to pressure assist toilets. They seemed pleased with the added weight loss.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

kevin705 said:


> I plan on moving my bathroom from one side of my house to the other side. I do have a couple questions.
> 
> - 3" abs running at a 1/4 inch per foot drop(in crawl space) from new toilet,sink,shower to existing stack (estimated distance will be approx. 35 feet). Is this possible ?
> 
> - if this is possible I have a 3inch vent at the stack end now I would leave that there and have all fixtures in new bathroom tied into a 2" that I have fed up through the roof.


Sounds like you may run out of pitch, just increase pipe size to 6" and run it level. :whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use the ABS in this situation. In joist spaces I always use the flexible corrigated piping. They just passed it for use indoors here. It saves TONS of time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No it can't be done that way. The new codes in your area call for copper and cast iron. Cast iron DWV has to be 4" and copper has to be hard drawn, seamless 'K'. 

Make sure you apply for all necessary permits and obey all local speed ordinances........:laughing:


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there a problem using the ABS ? I was just a bit unsure of the length of run. Ill have lots of room for the drop. 

The responses went from 2" - 6" drain though. 

I am also in Ontario Canada.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Sir, you need to post an introduction when you join this forum.
All we need is years in plumbing trade, license number so we can check it and what state you live.
This forum is for professional plumbers only where we meet and talk about our day fixing handy hack repairs and home owner feck ups.
The sharks have got a taste of blood right about now and are zoning in..............


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I would take the info they gave you though as its good knowledge, I would only replace with copper if it was my house. It's the only way.


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

I didnt know you guys needed a license to do this stuff. lol. That might be an easier one to get then my fishing license.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You just go buy one for around $50 nowadays and your good to go.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh Canada, why didn't you say so. Pex is approved for DWV, with crimp joints.


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright, well sorry to bother you busy plumbers. Always nice to see how many helpful people are out there. You can go ahead and delete this post if you'd like.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> Alright, well sorry to bother you busy plumbers. Always nice to see how many helpful people are out there. You can go ahead and delete this post if you'd like.


 






Your layout might look something like this:.....:laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> All you need is a 1 inch vent running through the roof for that
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


In theory you are absolutely correct mississippiplum.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Not to be an ass but I am maybe you should hire a licenced insured plumber cause you doing it will only cost more to have a plumber come fix it. But you misunderstood run 2" to bathroom then upgrade to 6" copper for your toilet just the vertical section " just to Keep the inspector happy"


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't forget to install a running trap in the 3" line because your WC has a S trap instead of a P trap. It's a new code.


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

its funny because I have no plans on hiring a plumber and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out. Kind of just shows how useless and over charging you guys are.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

kevin705 said:


> its funny because I have no plans on hiring a plumber and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out. Kind of just shows how useless and over charging you guys are.


Best O Luck to ya... :thumbup:
When you give up or the damn plumbing just won't work ....
Call a Licensed Plumber...
He'll tear it all out and do it right.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> its funny because I have no plans on hiring a plumber and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and *I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out.* Kind of just shows how useless and over charging you guys are.


 











Yeah, good luck with that. Go get a master plumbing license, then come back smarta$$.

I can remove stitches from my arm, but that doesn't make me an MD......:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try This... Save the world...
From being overrun with idiots...
Idiocy is hereditary.... It's in the genes....


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You may think you don't need a plumber but you will at some point and with the attitude you have just given I hope he does you with out any lube.

How the hell do you think you can read up on plumbing when you can't follow simple instruction, like when you joined this forum.

Do you remember the steps and instructions, no.

Oh, purple primer will come out your carpets.:furious:


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

"I can remove stitches from my arm, but that doesn't make me an MD......"

If I had to pay a couple hundred dollars for a MD to remove stitches from my arm, I would do it myself.

But then again my bank account isnt padded with all the dollars I get from ripping people off.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevin go to school do several years of on the job and then come talk to us your wasting your time. A you pissed us off (B) your obviously trying to learn how to read a tape measure. (C) i have followed so many dyi ers and homeowners who fuked it all up and then i get to cut open their new drywall. (D) your wife or husband. Is gone freak when you waste hours of time and money just to have it not work. (E) guaranteed if you do get it to work months later during xmas or some other family day it will stop working and your wife/husband will say enough is enough and call a professional and that will cost you.. especiially when he laughs and says who the hell did this. Ps house insurance doesnt cover your unpermitted mistakes. Good luck and fock off.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> Kevin go to school do several years of on the job and then come talk to us your wasting your time. A you pissed us off (B) your obviously trying to learn how to read a tape measure. (C) i have followed so many dyi ers and homeowners who fuked it all up and then i get to cut open their new drywall. (D) your wife or husband. Is gone freak when you waste hours of time and money just to have it not work. (E) guaranteed if you do get it to work months later during xmas or some other family day it will stop working and your wife/husband will say enough is enough and call a professional and that will cost you.. especiially when he laughs and says who the hell did this. Ps house insurance doesnt cover your unpermitted mistakes. Good luck and fock off.


Couldn't have said it any better myself

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin705 said:


> "I can remove stitches from my arm, but that doesn't make me an MD......"
> 
> If I had to pay a couple hundred dollars for a MD to remove stitches from my arm, I would do it myself.
> 
> But then again my bank account isnt padded with all the dollars I get from ripping people off.


And when you get that Staph infection in your arm from using unsterilized surgical instruments I'll be laughing my ass off.

I pay a doctor a couple hundred cause I know he will do the shiot right and I won't die, same reason why u should hire a plumber because he will get the job done right and ensure your shiot makes it outta the house 


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Sometimes I wish people were at least smart enough to know how stupid they are.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

kevin705 said:


> pretty sensitive bunch of ladies here. Well fellows it was fun. Im gonna go read a little bit more and should have more knowledge then a few of you guys by morning lol.


Please post some Pictures oh and a copy of your plumbing inspection.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> Please post some Pictures oh and a copy of your plumbing inspection.


I love to just see some pictures of his "work" when he is done lmfao.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Cmon guys troll much?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

No one asked what this gentleman does to make a living?

I am very curious and he probably won't come back to tell us


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

This guy makes his living being a pro nob gobbler. What a no talent asss clown!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> You may think you don't need a plumber but you will at some point and with the attitude you have just given I hope he does you with out any lube.
> 
> How the hell do you think you can read up on plumbing when you can't follow simple instruction, like when you joined this forum.
> 
> ...


 
I will give some good advice, to save this guy from destroying his carpet. Now most of you suggested using copper, or No-hub cast iron for drains right. So "make it simple stupid", use clear primer for copper, or cast iron. No purple stains. Instant idiotproofed.:yes:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wonder how much actual money is in the budget for moving this bathroom?
Oh yeah and how you making out Kev, done yet?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

kevin705 said:


> Is there a problem using the ABS ? I was just a bit unsure of the length of run. Ill have lots of room for the drop.
> 
> The responses went from 2" - 6" drain though.
> 
> I am also in Ontario Canada.


You're terrible at sensing sarcasm. FISH ON!



kevin705 said:


> *its funny because I have no plans on hiring a plumber *and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out. *Kind of just shows how useless and over charging you guys are.*


Of course you didn't, but you expect free advice don't you? Post up what it is that you do for a living so we can pass judgement on you. The next time you take a sh*t, take a look at your brain floating in the toilet and thank a plumber for the safe disposal of that waste.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I got some real priceless, Professional Plumbing advice for ya.


jnohs 
Member

Join Date: Jan 2012
Posts: 62 

 My Photos 









This is actually a cool post. Let me rattle off a few...
Take apart r19 before soldering
solder male and female adaptors before installing
keep pvc glue and primer away from your feet and close the top allways
use the letters on the pvc to use as a gide of where to cut when measuring
use regular insulation as a heat shield behind pipe when soldering. You will be amazed how good a thin strip will protect wood from burns
Always have a spry bottle for the one time you need it in your career when something goes on fire or is just very hot and a little precautionary water can help calm your nerves
use 50/50 on heat pipe fixes
when replacing baseboard have a shop vac to get ALL the water imadatiallly!
crimp copper fittings before soldering to help maintain positioning
instead of using a fern-co all the time, unscrew the pipe and install a male adapter.
be sure to drink your oveltene
work on the books, if your current job is off the books leave and get an on the books job so when it come time to get licensed it is easy, I had to wait 10 years and jump through hoops because of my short shortsightedness.
allays use structo-lite, a lot of tubs now say not to use cement products because it doesn't provide enough bonding. I say that is fine because I am not looking for bonding I am looking for support, witch is what the structo-lite provides. especially on a cast iron tub otherwise with the sheer weight on the little back feet it will settle.
dont give cheap estimates!!!! stick to your guns, and once you have the job for the good price do everything you can to get the job done now, at any cost except quality.

dont keep hammer and other hard objects on top ladders.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I got some real priceless, Professional Plumbing advice for ya.
> 
> jnohs
> Member
> ...


You beat me to it, lol.
Them two should work great together.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

kevin705 said:


> I plan on moving my bathroom from one side of my house to the other side. I do have a couple questions.
> 
> - 3" abs running at a 1/4 inch per foot drop(in crawl space) from new toilet,sink,shower to existing stack (estimated distance will be approx. 35 feet). Is this possible ?
> 
> - if this is possible I have a 3inch vent at the stack end now I would leave that there and have all fixtures in new bathroom tied into a 2" that I have fed up through the roof.


That 3" should be fine with 1/8" per foot. As far as a "vent at the stack" I usually call that a stack vent. Usually your vent must be no less that (1/2) one half the size of the drain served. 

As far as the roof, you usually penetrate 12" above and below with 3".


----------



## xranger3rdbatt (Feb 14, 2012)

kevin705 said:


> I plan on moving my bathroom from one side of my house to the other side. I do have a couple questions.
> 
> - 3" abs running at a 1/4 inch per foot drop(in crawl space) from new toilet,sink,shower to existing stack (estimated distance will be approx. 35 feet). Is this possible ?
> 
> - if this is possible I have a 3inch vent at the stack end now I would leave that there and have all fixtures in new bathroom tied into a 2" that I have fed up through the roof.


Have you decided which pex glue your gonna use on domestic water?? Those pex tools are pretty expensive, I think cpvc fittings are cheap and glue right on it. Oatey All Purpose is one step isnt it??? :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been busy !! Missing the fun !! We can see Jnosh blood line runs to different countries ... Lol


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> That 3" should be fine with 1/8" per foot. As far as a "vent at the stack" I usually call that a stack vent. Usually your vent must be no less that (1/2) one half the size of the drain served.
> 
> As far as the roof, you usually penetrate 12" above and below with 3".


Under the Canadian npc 3" pipe requires 1:50 grade, which is approximately 1/4 inch per foot


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> I've been busy !! Missing the fun !! We can see Jnosh blood line runs to different countries ... Lol


The funny thing I just noticed, is that Jnosh name is probably, meant Johns (as a pun for plumbing I guess), & he couldn't spell that correctly either:laughing:. He probably is at the Laundry-Matt now.

Or no, forgive me, he most likely finished that $149,000 job, this week.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> its funny because I have no plans on hiring a plumber and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out. Kind of just shows how useless and over charging you guys are.


If we were so useless like you say .. then why did you come here to ask a question...

We charge for our knowledge... spend some money or maybe you just can't afford it...

Your option is get a better paying job than the one you have now .... maybe this guy washes dishes for a living.... God only knows...

Then you could afford to hire professional to work for you...

By the way ...... you are going to spend more time looking for information than what the job will take to do...... and then when you finally do it ... it will be buggered up... 

Waste of money IMO

So how much is your time worth.... fishing for the answer on how to do it?


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Oldschool he is in Ontario maybe you can give him the no lube deal and travel both ways.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

seanny deep said:


> Oldschool he is in Ontario maybe you can give him the no lube deal and travel both ways.


The guy said the magic words... *" I am Broke"*

I don't work for people who don't have any money....

*Not only is this guy broke financially but also mentally*


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> I plan on moving my bathroom from one side of my house to the other side. I do have a couple questions.
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be cheaper to move the bedroom, or whatever room he wants the bathroom by, to the other side of house:laughing:


----------



## kevin705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, you guys are harsh ! Why so miserable, years of literally dealing with peoples **** do that to you? lol

Honestly? If you guys wanna know Im a welder, I hold quite a bit of tickets and can weld alot of **** that I just dont have tickets for. We all know licenses are just a **** piece of paper anyways. I guy coming out of school with all the papers in the world isnt as good as the guy thats been doing the job for fifty years, we all know that.

Thats why I came here, hoping for a professional opinion.

I never said I was"broke" but Im not rich other wise I wouldnt be here asking questions.

Ive got two boys 2 and 5 so Ive got some time when I cant be working under the house.( lets hold off on the personal attacks on families k guys? )

Either way Im gonna wing it and I know that some of you might not be familiar with the codes here I just wanted to know if it will work.

I'll post a pic even so you guys can have a laugh.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Re vents wrong. Main vents wrong.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Then wing it.

I can't believe this thread isn't closed yet. After insulting us, you're back for advice? Telling us that your canadian fishing license is as easy to get as a master plumbing license? Really.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to shabby for a first stab at it... :whistling2:

We'll have to get House Plumber to draw you up a corrected ISO to turn in for your permit.... :thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Drain on lav clogs, it can then run through the revent? perfect. To hell with that 6" above flood level rim rule, those idiot code guys make up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:ban:........:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> *its funny because I have no* *plans on hiring a plumber* and consider this job a pain in the ass. But moving a bathroom is a fairly big renovation and I can gurantee I can read a bit more on the net and figure it out. *Kind of just shows how useless* *and over charging you guys are*.


 






So you just want free advice from a bunch of low-life plumbers who overcharge their customers?.........:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

kevin705 said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh ! Why so miserable, years of literally dealing with peoples **** do that to you? lol
> 
> Honestly? If you guys wanna know Im a welder, I hold quite a bit of tickets and can weld alot of **** that I just dont have tickets for. We all know licenses are just a **** piece of paper anyways. I guy coming out of school with all the papers in the world isnt as good as the guy thats been doing the job for fifty years, we all know that.
> 
> ...


Who draw that your 2 year old or your 5 year old ?????

all I can say is wrong ... so very wrong


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Enough. Try to figure it out on the net. 
The members here MUST be in the plumbing related trade. 
Therefore try here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/

Thanks for trying


----------

